# DATS V3 measurements of Boston Acoustics Pro 6.2



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

I got a DAST v3 as a gift and ran it against the BA Pro 6.2 set I bought from @Old Skewl
I measured both 6.0LF woofers and also one tweeter. For the tweeter I had to use a 55mf cap so I don't blow it, which means all I got for it is the FS (The RE value is meaningless because of the Cap)


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Interesting. Qts seems appropriate given expected usage. Fs seems higher than expected but we used to run subs much higher in the 90’s as well.

Good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, I was quite surprised by the FS as well...I expected somewhere around 60...


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

The other thing that surprised me was the high Le (0.31 mH). For a driver designed to work in a 2-way, I expected it to have a much lower value...


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Try playing some music at a medium volume for a few minutes to warm up the voice coil, see if that makes a difference.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks @SQ_Bronco, I'll give that a try this weekend. Have to figure out how to do that outside the car first lol.


----------

